# Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA.



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm trying to find information on using a 1993 2.3L Mustang LX oxygen sensor in my OBD2 ABA. I know the mk2 guys use them with no problem. They are 4 wire, just like the ABA, and apparently a direct fit. 
So! My question!
These mustangs came equipped with only 1 oxygen sensor, in the pre catalyst position. Since i'm trying to replace _both _sensors, would it be ok to use the same "pre cat" sensor for both my pre and post cat positions?
I've found Bosch Part # 15718 oxygen sensors (mustang) for $29.


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (reynolds9000)*

Yes, the sensor is the same. The wiring is just longer for the post cat unit. The post cat unit typically doesn't need servicing as it doesn't see as much carbon as the pre cat unit. (Generic non-VW specific data.)


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (godoveryou)*

Yeah, the more i think about it, the more i don't think it matters either. The sensor doesn't know the difference between the the post and pre cat positions, once it's wired up, the ECU is looking for a certain reading and as long as it's getting that reading everything should be ok. 
Is my logic flawed or what?
Also, for anyone curious, Bosch Part Numbers 15716, 15717, and 15718 are the same sensors for the mustang, the only difference is wire length. The 15716 has about 8" of wire, the 15717 has about 15" of wire and the 15718 has about 18" of wire. I'm going to be getting the 15718 so i can have as much wire to work with as possible.


_Modified by reynolds9000 at 11:07 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## vwandabmw (Jan 5, 2007)

I need to do my pre cat o2 sensor. Where did you find them for sale at $29? thanks


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwandabmw)*

amazon.com of all places http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwandabmw (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_amazon.com of all places http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I went on amazon.com, and just pasted that part # in your first post. $29.60 with free shipping! Can finally have a working pre cat o2 sensor for my obd 2.0 golf! Heck for this price I might just replace both


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwandabmw)*

You can buy them from http://www.thepartsbin.com for $33, but they only carry the short wire version. I just happened to paste the part number into google and the amazon listing came up. I'm going to be buying mine tonight when i get off work. I'm going to be buying 2. 
Looks like there will be two of use who can vouch for if they work or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That's worth some splicing.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

For splicing, would crimp connectors with a heat shrink sleeve over all of it be good enough?
I just bought two, but paid $5 for standard shipping. $64 total. 
Can't beat that!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

And a bit of electrical tape would do it for me.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

I got the sensors today! It only took 3 days to get to me from Dallas with 'standard' shipping through UPS. It only cost $5 for the shipping, so if you're intested in buying these from Amazon, you'll get the really quick as opposed to their 'super saver shipping' option that takes up to 2 weeks. 
The sensor itself looks exactly like the OEM MK3 one, and the wires are the same color. Two white, one grey, one black. There's a quite a bit of wire length also. I would definantly recommend getting the #15718 for the length.


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_And a bit of electrical tape would do it for me.

Not a good idea


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (godoveryou)*

Advance Auto has these crimp connectors with heat shrink ends so they're essentially weather proof. I think i'm going to use those.


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

Good tip. I just ordered one myself FYI. Do you have a sku/upc or brand name on those connectors? Or just post a picture, lol.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (godoveryou)*









It looks exactly like this. The one's i saw were blue as well.


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

I actually think I have some of those laying around......


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (godoveryou)*

I've used them before but i've only seen the heatshrink type just recently. 
If what you have don't have the heat shrink, you should put a little blob of silicone on the end to seal it up.


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

Over the past couple of days I've found some great tips here.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (relmonte)*

Great! From searching before i bought these, i found there was little concrete information as to using these sensors on an OBD2 car. Hopefully down the road when someone is interested in using this part on their post '96 car they'll be able to find all the information they need.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still haven't got them installed, i'm still in the parts collecting phase. I'm ordering the test pipe tonight, so that should be here hopefully by next friday. I'm also waiting on a carbide burr i bought on ebay so i can grind down the welds on the inside of my AEG manifold. Should be about 2 weeks and i'll have it all together and in the car.


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

This should be put in the DIY/FAQs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Just an FYI Mikey....
If I was you, I would be soldering those connections, not just crimping them. THEN sheathing them in shrink wrap. 
Do it right the first time....especially with something as delicate as O2 wiring. Believe me, you don't want to deal with running issues later down the road and have to **** with looking for bad connections.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

That's what i was originally planning on doing, but was told soldering stainless wires is a PITA? Seems like solder is that best way to go about it since it's pretty permanent. 
Is there a certain type of solder i should use?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

it is a PIA to do, but why chance it. Maybe use those crimp connectors, heat some solder down into the ends, then shrink wrap it?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

I'll try soldering them and if it gets too annoying/time consuming i'll try that.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (reynolds9000)*

Has anyone dones this on a Mk IV? The AEG runs on Motronic 5.9, just wondering if they all use the same sensors . . .


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (doodpod)*

I can't say with 100% certainty, but as long as it's a 4 wire O2 sensor you should be ok. 
My dad is a BMW guy and says that there are people using this sensor in the 1.9L Z3's.. So it's obviously compatible with other makes besides VW.
I really couldn't find any information about using 2 of the same sensors in an OBD2 car, so that's why i'm trying to make this thread as informative as possible.
I still haven't gotten the stuff on my car yet. I need 2 gaskets and some spair exhaust studs/copper nuts in case a few break when i got to take my exhaust mani. off.
Can anyone tell me what the thread pitch on the exhaust manifold and downpipe studs are? GAP has 2 different studs available, bot different thread pitches.


----------



## WhalenDesign (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (reynolds9000)*

OK, I got my 15716 from Amazon for $34, and I'm ready to replace the failing pre-cat unit on my wife's 2001 ABA Cabrio this Sat. 
Question: The two white wires are for the sensor heater, but is there a "hot" and a "nuetral" white wire, or no? Just solder white to white for both wires from the OEM VM plug to the new sensor and hook it up.
Thanks!
Note: I just found this on the Bosch Auto Parts web site Universal O2 sensor install PDF:
http://www.boschautoparts.com/...l.pdf
* Since there is no polarity to the heaters, it is only important to match the color of the heater wires. 
** Wire color(s) of column (A) in each wire type should match wire color(s) of column (B).


_Modified by WhalenDesign at 7:49 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## WhalenDesign (Sep 23, 2008)

Got the pre-cat 15716 sensor installed last night. Threaded right in to the head pipe. Wired it up and cleared codes. Wife said her Cabrio ran much better this morning (smoother and idles better). Wifey is now very happy not to stare at the CEL any more on her commutes.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (WhalenDesign)*

i feel like such a bum. i still don't have my sensors installed. I'm gong to be doing it this weekend hopefully. I finally have all the parts i need for my AEG exhuast mani and 42DD test pipe install.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_








It looks exactly like this. The one's i saw were blue as well.

I took that pic!
It's the top google image result for 'butt connector' and I sell those on my shopping page (as well as wire and injection connectors.
But the parallel connectors are WAAAY cooler when used with a little shrink tubing. They are more compact than those:








Edit: in my experience, the Thomas & Betts Sta-kon crimper for non-insulated terminals (tool WT111M) works best for both insulated and non-insulated terminals:










_Modified by sciroccojim at 2:20 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## mowzer (Sep 5, 2008)

im no stranger to doing things myself, but I need to do this for the post cat sensor, which part# should I get, and what do i need to do with it once I have it? (splice what wire?) 
Thanks guys, and just for the record I did read the whole thing, I just am confused...


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ram5391)*

From what I understand, there are 4 wires and all wires colors are matched when cross splicing the connector jack. Cut the connector jack off your oem sensor and the new sensor and splice, connect, or install the oem connector jack to the replacement ford sensor. Know how to splice? either solder and insulate or use crimp on but end splicers like those pictured above, or use any technique that makes a solid tight and clean connection of the wires being spliced.


----------



## mowzer (Sep 5, 2008)

yes, im okay with splicing. All the colors correspond then?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Ram5391)*

Yes, they correspond exactly. 1 black, 1 grey, 2 white.


----------



## zeke04 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (reynolds9000)*

Newb here with a 2002 GLS Wagon 2.0L (not sure of engine code). Any information on the use of these parts in the later OBD II engines? I am going through the catalytic converter, oxygen sensor problems that seem prevalent in these models.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (zeke04)*

I'm not sure, but if the stock mk4 sensor has 4 wires i wouldn't be surprised if it would work.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (zeke04)*

i was just talking to my friend/mechanic and he said all four pin O2 sensors are the same they just have different connectors


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (PinoyVR6)*

the price went up $36.66 each


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (PinoyVR6)*

good info


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

why would you add another O2 sensor to a ODBII system?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

What are you talking about?


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (e24ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e24ohm* »_why would you add another O2 sensor to a ODBII system?
 not adding replacing


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Using a 2.3L Ford Mustang Oxygen Sensor in an OBD2 ABA. (zeke04)*

awesome, ive been using the ford o2 sensors for years and they work great!! 3 wire sensors buy one from 92 mustang and 4 wire buy one for an 04 mustang, fyi vw recommends using butt connectors on all wiring repairs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (PinoyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PinoyVR6* »_ not adding replacing
oh ok...I was very confussed...is the Ford O2 sensor betteR?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

no its the same bosch o2 sensor just different plug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

